# GT18 with ohv single



## ZoomerGT18 (Apr 28, 2013)

Model# 143.700012 it has a hard spot when starting. Puts lots of strain on the starter. How do or where do I find a rebuild kit for this engine? And when was it built?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Zoomer.. It sounds like a compression release issue to me making it hard for it to kick over. Does it run ok after you get it going?


----------



## ZoomerGT18 (Apr 28, 2013)

It does run well with no smoke or noises from the engine. Don't run it now because I just spent $60 rebuilding the starter. Would the the compression be from a stuck valve or worn cam? Would like to rebuild the engine just to get another 45 years of service from it.


----------



## chevyfan (Sep 10, 2010)

sounds like the valves need adjusting the engine will get hard to turn over on the compression stroke because rocker arms are loose. that will straighten you up


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..Zoomer.. It sounds like a *compression release issue* to me making it hard for it to kick over. Does it run ok after you get it going?


I'll second that. Most small engines have an automatic compression release to ease starting. Something has failed and compression release is not functioning. Compression release is typ attached to one lobe on the cam. That's the first thing I'd check before thinking about an overhaul.

Find out what engine is in this tractor, then find a service manual for the engine. That will show you where the compression release it loaded and possibly engine RPM when the release should be released. Trouble shooting section may describe the problem and the fix.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The engine is a-
Tecumseh OH-180
Date-
Serial# YDDDZ
Y = year (last digit only)
D = day of that year
Z = plant where built.

Intake valve .005"
Exhaust valve .010"


----------

